# Buying a puppy from Canada to bring to US



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi,
has anyone had any issues bringing an 8 week old puppy across the border from Canada to the US?


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I personally have never had a problem when I fly a pup from Canada. No problem at all. I've had friends who regularly go up to Canada to get pups & have many crossings with no problems but when there is a problem, it's a pain in the neck. One of my friends had to pay a hefty fee to cross with her puppy because she made the mistake of telling them she hoped this pup would be her future show dog. Border agents got it into her head the puppy was a business for making money rather than a pet. I don't believe what they did was legal, imposing a huge fee in order for her to cross with the pup but in the end, she paid it & moved on.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My understanding is that to bring a dog from Canada to the US, the dog has to have been vaccinated against rabies, with a waiting period of at least one month after the rabies vaccination. So the pup would have to be at least 4 months old -- that's assuming that he gets the the rabies vaccination at 3 months (I don't think that responsible vets or breeders would do it any earlier), and then waits a month. 

Arreau would know more about this. You could PM her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peppersb said:


> My understanding is that to bring a dog from Canada to the US, the dog has to have been vaccinated against rabies, with a waiting period of at least one month after the rabies vaccination. So the pup would have to be at least 4 months old -- that's assuming that he gets the the rabies vaccination at 3 months (I don't think that responsible vets or breeders would do it any earlier), and then waits a month.
> 
> Arreau would know more about this. You could PM her.


I think you are correct about that peppersb. It is a somewhat recent (within last year or two) change as I recall. If one wants a young pup and is located in the US you may do better to stick with US breeders.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

You will need a confinement agreement with the CDC to bring a pup younger than four months into the U.S. (Older than three months requires proof of rabies.) Arreau should be able to tell you more. I think it is pretty straightforward at this point, and you may not encounter any hassle at the border. 

These new rules went into place a few years ago. As I understand it, confinement agreements have become increasingly common. But there was quite a brouhaha about it at first.


----------

